# Forum design in progress (Merged)



## DaBullz

*Forum design in progress*

I'll be working on the theme for this forum, so please pardon any broken HTML you might see.

If you have comments, criticisms, suggestions, etc., this is a good place to post them.

This is your forum, and your feedback will help make it the way you want it.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Forum design in progress*

Looks Great!
Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## flyerfanatic

*Re: Forum design in progress*

I think it looks a lot better...


----------



## Dynasty Raider

*Nice Looking Forum ...*

Hey Weasel: I'm going to give YOU credit for our forum design. Very lively ... now if only we can get our team to get back on course for the remainder of the season so that we can generate discussion.

I really do like this format ... miss not having last posted threads on the front page ... but I'll adjust.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Nice Looking Forum ...*

You're thanking the wrong guy. It was DaBullz who has done this for each forum. He's done a terrific job.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

*Re: Nice Looking Forum ...*



Hong Kong Fooey said:


> You're thanking the wrong guy. It was DaBullz who has done this for each forum. He's done a terrific job.


Thanks HKF ... my apologies to DaBullz. Much appreciation and many compliments to him.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Nice Looking Forum ...*

Thanks Dynasty Raider but like HKF said all the credit should go to DaBullz, he did everything. But I am glad you like the new looks, it looks very sharp and I hope it can attract some new posters. For the moment I am going to merge this with the post DaBullz made, it will be in the sticky above.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Nice Looking Forum ...*

Very Nice Side Menu to the left.
Possibly change the color though? The white looks weird with an already white background.


----------



## Weasel

Kenny Anderson 
Elton Brand 
Rick Brunson 
 Lionel Chalmers 
Marko Jaric 
 Chris Kaman 
 Kerry Kittles 
 Shaun Livingston 
 Corey Maggette 
 Mikki Moore 
Mamadou N'diaye 
 Zeljko Rebraca 
 Quinton Ross 
 Bobby Simmons 
Chris Wilcox 

I also think I have already PM'ed you the links but here they are again.

Los Angeles Times 
Orange County Register 
Los Angeles Daily News 
ESPN Clippers Clubhouse 
CBS SportsLine Clippers 
Yahoo Clippers 
NBA.com Clippers


----------



## DaBullz

All done.

Report broken links here.


----------



## Weasel

CBS SportLine Clippers goes to wrong team, here is the right one:
CBS SportsLine Clippers 

Orange County Register one goes to the LA times page, here is the right one:
Orange County Register 

Corey Maggette one broken, here is the right one:
Corey Maggette 

Thanks a lot DaBullz the board looks really nice!


----------



## DaBullz

Weasel said:


> CBS SportLine Clippers goes to wrong team, here is the right one:
> CBS SportsLine Clippers
> 
> Orange County Register one goes to the LA times page, here is the right one:
> Orange County Register
> 
> Corey Maggette one broken, here is the right one:
> Corey Maggette
> 
> Thanks a lot DaBullz the board looks really nice!


Fixed and tested


----------



## Weasel

Sweet.

Clipper fans let me know if you like the new color of the side banner.


----------



## Tersk

This is one of my favourites, it looks great


----------



## Dynasty Raider

It's "hot". Gives us our red,white and blue. Although a very minor thing --- the blue seems to be more vivid than the red and somewhat overpowering. Red is our primary color, right?


----------



## Weasel

Dynasty Raider said:


> It's "hot". Gives us our red,white and blue. Although a very minor thing --- the blue seems to be more vivid than the red and somewhat overpowering. Red is our primary color, right?


So what do you suggest?
A Change of brightness of the colors?


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Weasel said:


> So what do you suggest?
> A Change of brightness of the colors?


If that is possible --- yes tone down the blue, just a bit.


----------



## Weasel

Dynasty Raider said:


> If that is possible --- yes tone down the blue, just a bit.


I think DaBullz won't mind doing that when he has the time.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Weasel said:


> I think DaBullz won't mind doing that when he has the time.


Cool. That OR deepen the red to make it more vivid.

Whatever, it's "hot" the way it is --- not an issue at all. Thanks for asking our opinion.

Going to get ready for the game. Enjoy it.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Dynasty Raider said:


> Cool. That OR deepen the red to make it more vivid.


The vivid red looks great --- thanks.


----------

